# South West Desert Muzzle Loader



## fiveptbill (Feb 27, 2014)

I realize I am brand new on this site. I was lucky enough to win the Southwest Desert muzzleloader expo tag. I have never set foot in the area and I am getting started early on my prepperations. I will try to get down there one weekend this summer and probably 4 days before the season opens. If anyone has some hints on where to get started that would be greatly appreciated. If you guys need any help with Wyoming I would be happy to help.

Bill Bershinsky
Firefighter (lucky SOB)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You are going to need more than one scouting trip to try and figure out what is going on down there. 

I'll send you a PM on some areas.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats! I have heard good things about the unit. I too have never been there but from what I have heard Critter is right, you may want to get down there another time or two.


----------



## wisconsinvette (May 18, 2013)

I live in Cedar City and have spent some time in the unit. Deer densities are low and you could take many trips down there before you find the deer. I had a friend who has lived here his whole life draw a muzzy tag for that unit and not see a single deer the whole hunt. Call the Cedar City DWR office and talk to the biologist, I thinks it is still Jason. He is very helpful.


----------



## jimmy_hat (Feb 8, 2014)

wisconsinvette said:


> I live in Cedar City and have spent some time in the unit. Deer densities are low and you could take many trips down there before you find the deer. I had a friend who has lived here his whole life draw a muzzy tag for that unit and not see a single deer the whole hunt. Call the Cedar City DWR office and talk to the biologist, I thinks it is still Jason. He is very helpful.


Pretty sure he's got an elk tag.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^UMMM, Tis is about LE elk there Wiso.........^^^^^^^^^^.;-).


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

wisconsinvette said:


> I live in Cedar City and have spent some time in the unit. Deer densities are low and you could take many trips down there before you find the deer. I had a friend who has lived here his whole life draw a muzzy tag for that unit and not see a single deer the whole hunt. Call the Cedar City DWR office and talk to the biologist, I thinks it is still Jason. He is very helpful.


....where do we find these people??


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There have been times that I have been down there that the elk have been just as elusive as the deer at other times. That is one problem hunting that unit for both deer and elk. They are harder to figure out than just about anywhere else in the state.


----------



## wisconsinvette (May 18, 2013)

You guys are quick. Guess telling a guy he made a mistake once isnt good enough. My bad. I didnt see where it said elk. Just trying to help. He should still call Jason. I have seen elk up around Mountain Home Spring. I also saw some nice bulls in the flats on the west side of Pine Vally Road north of Cougar Spar Road.

Horn Hunter, I could say the same about you for leaving a reply like that to a simple mistake someone else made.


----------



## fiveptbill (Feb 27, 2014)

I really appreciate all of the help you guys have given me. Even about deer. There are a lot of sites that if you are new you don't dare to ask for help or advice. I am really looking forward to this hunt. What size class should I be realisticly be holding out for?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

fiveptbill said:


> I really appreciate all of the help you guys have given me. Even about deer. There are a lot of sites that if you are new you don't dare to ask for help or advice. I am really looking forward to this hunt. What size class should I be realisticly be holding out for?


Whatever pleases your eye.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

horn hunter said:


> ....where do we find these people??


It's posts like these that really bring out the true individual behind the computer screen. Lighten up on the guy! So he gave some info on deer when the question was about elk. Big freakin deal. What did you contribute..a snide remark? What does that get anyone?

I hope you are a better individual in person than on the computer. Hopefully we just caught you on a bad day. Sheesh...


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

horn hunter said:


> ....where do we find these people??


"Horn" hunter? I thought I flushed you weeks ago, why am I still catching your stench?&#128169;


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

fiveptbill said:


> What size class should I be realisticly be holding out for?


My brother shot a 355" last year on the early rifle and seemed to indicate that he saw many others in the 330-360 range. The key was finding where they were. He and some of his friends spent at least 6 weekends out there over the summer. Just be ready for some big and remote country and prepare accordingly.


----------



## 5pointbull (Mar 4, 2014)

A good friend of mine took this 370 class 5x6 on the sw desert last year. Here are a few trail can pics of other bulls they were following down there. They put in a lot of research/scouting time, I'll see if he wants to talk to you and message you his info.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My Uncle's father drew the tag a few years ago and they had no trouble finding elk and good sized bulls every day. Due to his dad's advanced age they were pretty much limited to hunting off the roads but they still got into them fairly well. There's a lot of coyotes in the area as well so you might have some bonus targets.


----------



## fiveptbill (Feb 27, 2014)

5pointbull those are some slammer bulls.


----------

